# Pouring Concrete Around Trees



## jmercer

We are planning to expand our driveway and are trying to do our best not to kill a few mature trees that are close to the edge of the proposed driveway.

One is a mature Red Oak that basically sits right on the edge for where the drive would be. There are undoubtedly roots all over the area that would end up as driveway.

The other is a mature Post Oak. I know that these guys are temperamental, and the base of it sits around 5 feet from where the edge of the drive would be.

So a few questions:
- There's enough drop in the grade that would allow us to form and pour on top of the existing dirt without having to dig down and start chopping roots, so how would that effect the trees. I know that the concrete would eventually crack, but how long before those roots starting creeping up? 

- Pavers and / or crushed granite are options, but I've been told that both of those end up so compacted that it's like concrete anyway. What do you think?

I've also been told about some sort of wagon wheeled drip system type approach where you allow for some ability to have water drain into slots in the concrete to get down to the roots...

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## wickll

If the area on the side away from the driveway is fairly open (no sidewalks, streets or other things to limit water infiltration) then you would still have at least 50% of the root zone remaining. Plus you have roots probably going beyond where you will pour the drive. IMO, if you have 60% of surface left, you should be OK on the Red Oak. But you are absolutely correct on the Post Oaks. They seem to look for an excuse to die (too wet, too dry, etc). I also believe that the crushed granite would be an improvement over the concrete for the trees, I wouldn't use it just to improve the odds for the Post Oak. But I am not too fond of Post Oaks anyway.


----------



## RB II

Basic rule of thumb is not to disturb the ground inside of the outermost limbs. That being said, you MIGHT get away with pouring concrete over the existing ground without disturbing it and not damage the trees. But that means you can't compact the ground to make a good drive. Good luck.


----------



## Rubberback

It's a shot in the dark when you start messing with tree roots.The roots are always looking for water. You can cut a root a year. God luck.


----------



## G-O-T-B

I would not put any concrete near any tree, the tree will eventually ruin the concrete


----------



## flatsfats

G-O-T-B said:


> I would not put any concrete near any tree, the tree will eventually ruin the concrete


100% agree. I've been doing concrete repairs for going on 14 yrs. Trees will ruin your concrete if they are that close. Crushed granite sounds like the way to go.


----------



## huntinguy

Tree'll ruin the concrete and the concrete'll ruin the tree.


----------

